# así mismo / asimismo



## princesa azteca

Hola:

Me pueden decir cual es la correcta?
He visto esto en el siguiente párrafo:

"Así mismo, le investigación sobre los grupos artesanos ha proporcinoado la oportunidad de investigar algunos aspectos de sus carreras.".


Yo creo que lo debo de cambiar por "asimismo". Mi pregunta es si "así mismo" es correcto.

Gracias


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según el diccionario, ambas son correctas:

*asimismo *


adv. m. De este modo, también:
el precio incluye asimismo la plaza de garaje.
♦ También se escribe así mismo. No confundir con a sí mismo.
Yo lo prefiero pegado.


----------



## gvergara

Hola:

Yo también usaría una sola palabra. _Así mismo_ puede ser correcto en otro contexto (_¿Es verdad que cruzaste Brasil en moto? - *Así mismo* (=Justamente, Exacto, Así y no de otra manera_))


----------



## Cristina.

*Asimismo :*

*1.* ‘También’: _«Afinaron sus delicados instrumentos las tañedoras de laúd. Comparecieron asimismo las danzarinas, los equilibristas y el narrador de historias fantásticas» _(Moix _Sueño _[Esp. 1986]). *Con este sentido, hoy es mayoritaria y preferible la grafía simple asimismo, aunque también se admite la grafía en dos palabras *_*así mismo*:_ _«Le informó así mismo de cuál había sido la causa de la derrota» _(Velasco _Regina_ [Méx. 1987]). La forma simple se escribe sin tilde, por lo que no es correcta la grafía  _asímismo ._

Yo siempre he escrito 'asimismo'.



gvergara said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo también usaría una sola palabra. *Así mismo puede ser correcto en otro contexto* (_¿Es verdad que cruzaste Brasil en moto? - *Así mismo* (=Justamente, Exacto, Así y no de otra manera_))


Por lo que dice el DRAE y el DPD, es válido en cualquier contexto. Personalmente, no recuerdo haberlo visto muchas veces separado.


----------



## gdiaz

Yo también uso asimismo.

A propósito, alguien sabe por qué "todo junto" se escribe separado y "separado" se escribe todo junto? jaja...


----------



## gvergara

Cristina. said:


> *Asimismo :*
> 
> *1.* ‘También’: _«Afinaron sus delicados instrumentos las tañedoras de laúd. Comparecieron asimismo las danzarinas, los equilibristas y el narrador de historias fantásticas» _(Moix _Sueño _[Esp. 1986]). *Con este sentido, hoy es mayoritaria y preferible la grafía simple asimismo, aunque también se admite la grafía en dos palabras *_*así mismo*:_ _«Le informó así mismo de cuál había sido la causa de la derrota» _(Velasco _Regina_ [Méx. 1987]). La forma simple se escribe sin tilde, por lo que no es correcta la grafía  _asímismo ._
> 
> Yo siempre he escrito 'asimismo'.


 
Claro, pero fíjate en la expicación.* Con ese sentido* se admiten las dos grafías, aunque se prefiere une sola palabra, con lo cual estoy competamente de acuerdo; a mí mismo me sería muy extraño separarla. Pero el ejemplo que yo di no encaja con este sentido. Lo repito: _¿Es verdad que cruzaste Brasil en moto? - *Así mismo* (=Justamente, Exacto, Así y no de otra manera_). En este caso, lo que se quiere es enfatizar (como cuando dices _Lo encontré *ahí mismo*, justo donde me lo había robado;_ _A mi esposa la conocí *acá mismo*_, que se escriben separadas) _Asimismo_, por su parte, es conector (une oraciones), por lo cual no podría ocuparse en este caso, pues sonaría incompleto (precisamente por no estar uniendo oraciones)

GonzalO


----------



## Cristina.

Mea culpa! Eso ocurre por leer deprisa.

*Asimismo :*
*2.* La secuencia _así mismo_ puede ser también el resultado de la unión del adverbio de modo _así_ y el adverbio _mismo_ usado con valor enfático. En este caso, cuando el significado de la expresión es claramente modal (‘de la misma forma, de la misma manera’), *solo puede escribirse en dos palabras*: _«¿Representamos una entidad libre y soberana? ¿Sí? Pues así mismo lo haremos sentir»_ (MtnMoreno _Respuesta_ [Méx. 1994]); _«_—_Hay mucha confusión. Muertos, ahorcados, aplastados por las avalanchas... Los partes son terribles. _—_Cuénteselo así mismo al General»_ (Martínez _Perón _[Arg. 1989]).

Una vez vistos los dos significados de 1) asimismo/así mismo ( = también) y 2) así mismo ( = de la misma forma, de la misma manera), propongo un ameno juego para ver si se ha entendido .


----------



## Jellby

Y por supuesto, como dice Toño en el mensaje n.º 2: no confundir con "a sí mismo".


----------



## Cristina.

Hombre, creo que cualquier persona medianamente culta no confundiría "a sí mismo/a " con "asimismo/así mismo", yo hasta ahí llego.
También, en caso de muy improbable duda , se puede intentar reemplazar por "a sí misma" para ver si la frase tiene aún sentido.



> _¿Es verdad que cruzaste Brasil en moto? - *Así mismo* (=Justamente, Exacto, Así y no de otra manera_))


 
A mí esta respuesta no me cuadra mucho, además el DPD dice que así mismo es sinónimo de "de la misma manera/forma/modo", que no tiene nada que ver con "justamente" o "exacto".

No me parece razonable así mismo como respuesta seca a esta pregunta.
Veamos:
1) _¿Es verdad que cruzaste Brasil en moto? - *Asimismo.*_
_¿Es verdad que cruzaste Brasil en moto? - *También.*_
Yo, dentro de lo que cabe, le encuentro más sentido:
_A__- F__ui a Dakar en moto._
B- _¿Es verdad que cruzaste Brasil en moto? _
_A__- *Así mismo* _

2) _¿Es verdad que cruzaste Brasil en moto? - *Así mismo* ._
_¿*Es verdad* que cruzaste Brasil en moto? - *De la misma manera *_




¿Algún alma caritativa (que no alma de cántaro) puede iluminarme?
A ver si se pasa lazarus1907  a resolver la duda, pero  no creo que se acerque por estos lares.


----------



## Jellby

Cristina. said:


> No me parece razonable así mismo como respuesta seca a esta pregunta.
> Veamos:
> 1) _¿Es verdad que cruzaste Brasil en moto? - *Asimismo.*_
> _¿Es verdad que cruzaste Brasil en moto? - *También.*_
> Yo, dentro de lo que cabe, le encuentro más sentido:
> _A__- F__ui a Dakar en moto._
> B- _¿Es verdad que cruzaste Brasil en moto? _
> _A__- *Así mismo* _
> 
> 2) _¿Es verdad que cruzaste Brasil en moto? - *Así mismo* ._
> _¿*Es verdad* que cruzaste Brasil en moto? - *De la misma manera *_



¿Y si consideras "así mismo" como equivalente de "así es" en esos casos?


----------



## Cristina.

Asimismo /así mismo (sinónimos)
¿Pero de dónde habéis sacado que así mismo es sinónimo de así es, justamente, exacto?


----------



## Cristina.

Viendo este hilo sigo sin descubrir dónde se dice que asimismo es sinónimo de justamente, exacto, así es.
Lo que sí he descubierto es que a las mujeres nos cuesta entenderlo.

No vale con decirlo, hay que probarlo.
¿Hay algún documento donde se expliciten estos sinónimos?


----------



## Jellby

"Así mismo" = "así" (pero más enfático) = "así es" (omitiendo el verbo)

Yo lo que quiero decir es que si me contestaran "así mismo" a una pregunta no me extrañaría demasiado...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

"así mismo es"... lo dice mi hijo. y me parece bien como respuesta


----------



## Cristina.

Sí, Rosangelus, pero la respuesta es !Así mismo! a secas.
Así mismo/asimismo es.... = También/Igualmente es...
A mí sí me extraña que te respondan con un lacónico !Así mismo!, y yo lo entendería como "!igualmente!/!también!", pero no como "!Así (es)!" o "!Justamente/Exacto!".

De todas formas sigo sin ver una página o diccionario donde vengan explicitados estos sinónimos.
¿Hay más gente que sostenga que significa así(es)/justamente/exacto ?


----------



## pejeman

"III. La prima de antigüedad se pagará a los trabajadores que se separen voluntariamente de su empleo, siempre que hayan cumplido quince años de servicios, por lo menos. *Asimismo* se pagará a los que se separen por causa justificada y a los que sean separados de su empleo, independientemente de la justificación o injustificación del despido;"

Esta fraccíón del artículo 162 de la Ley Federal del Trabajo mexicana, suscitó mucha polémica, pues los patrones interpretaban que los trabajadores que caían en los casos después de "Asimismo" también debían haber cumplido quince años de servicios para poder cobrar esa prima.

Si se lee como *"de igual manera",* puede interpretarsee que sí se requieren los quince años de servicios. Si se lee como "también", se interpreta sin ese requisito. La situación se resolvió en favor de los trabajadores y en la actualidad se tiene derecho a la prima en los casos considerados después del "asimismo", cualquiera que sea la antigüedad, aunque no siempre se pague.​


----------



## pejeman

Cristina. said:


> Sí, Rosangelus, pero la respuesta es !Así mismo! a secas.
> Así mismo/asimismo es.... = También/Igualmente es...
> A mí sí me extraña que te respondan con un lacónico !Así mismo!, y yo lo entendería como "!igualmente!/!también!", pero no como "!Así (es)!" o "!Justamente/Exacto!".
> 
> De todas formas sigo sin ver una página o diccionario donde vengan explicitados estos sinónimos.
> ¿Hay más gente que sostenga que significa así(es)/justamente/exacto ?


 
Yo no. Así, sin conectar oraciones o frases, no tiene sentido para mí.

Sí se usan:

-¡Eso es! (Bien contestado, bien interpretado, bien realizado)

-¡Así mero! (Justamente)

-¡Así es! (Justamente).

Bueno; para mí, así es.


----------



## Cristina.

¡Menos mal que hay alguien que piensa como yo!
¡Por fin!
Con respecto a la ley que citas, según el DPD solo podría ser sinónimo de *también/igualmente*, puesto que va todo junto.
Para que significara *de la misma manera* tendría que ir obligatoriamente separado, ¿no?, claro que no existía el DPD por aquel entonces.
El caso de la Ley que expones es interesante, ya veo que también los mexicanos tienen problemas con asimismo/así mismo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Creo que a lo que se refería gvergara es a lo siguiente:

¿Es verdad que cruzaste Brasil en moto?
Así mismo.

Yo lo entiendo como que así, de esa manera (en moto) la cruzó. Así lo entiendo yo.


----------



## Cristina.

A mí me resulta muy extraño, Toño, y a pejeman, también.
Y me resulta más extraño todavía que para un mexicano no tenga sentido y para otro sí.

Hombre, si alguien me responde así mismo a secas, me imagino lo que quiere decir más o menos ( sí/ pues sí), pero lo que está claro es que aunque no sepas exactamente la traducción sabes que la respuesta es afirmativa.
No sé Toño si tú lo entiendes así de siempre o porque lo has estudiado, no creo que en México sea muy frecuente como respuesta concisa.

Claro, ahora creo que lo entiendo:
gvergara es chileno , y quizá interpreta así mismo como así nomás.
Pero Jellby es español.

Bah, lo dejo por imposible, pero nadie me ha citado una página o diccionario donde digan que así mismo = así /de esa manera.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

A ver, encontré esta página:

http://cvc.cervantes.es/alhabla/museo_horrores/museo_020.htm

Yo lo entiendo como en el caso que dice:
Lo traje así mismo (es decir, no de otra manera).

En esta página, lee el tercer párrafo: http://canales.larioja.com/romanpaladino/c13.htm

En esta, es el segundo ejemplo (esta está medio infantil): http://www.edu365.cat/eso/muds/castella/asi/index.htm

En esta es la segunda definición (en morado): http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Asimismo-as%C3%ADmismo-a%20s%C3%AD%20mismo.htm

Hay varias páginas más. Las busqué en Google (España).


----------



## Cristina.

Ah, vale, gracias.
Buah, pues qué mal se explica el DPD o qué mal lo he entendido yo.
*2.* La secuencia _así mismo_ puede ser también el resultado de la unión del adverbio de modo _así_ y el adverbio _mismo_ usado *con valor enfático.*
O sea, que al final así mismo = así, ya que 'mismo' solo es enfático.
No sé para qué dice el DPD de la misma manera, yo pensaba que de la misma manera = igual. Así es de esta manera, no de la misma manera, bueno, dejémoslo.


----------



## gvergara

ToñoTorreón said:


> Creo que a lo que se refería gvergara es a lo siguiente:
> 
> ¿Es verdad que cruzaste Brasil en moto?
> Así mismo.
> 
> Yo lo entiendo como que así, de esa manera (en moto) la cruzó. Así lo entiendo yo.


Y es tan simple como eso. No quise decir otra cosa.


----------



## princesa azteca

ToñoTorreón, 
Muchas gracias por los links, no sabes lo mucho que me ayudaron a entender que son significados distintos, y yo que creía que era lo mismo.
Un abrazo
Princesa Azteca


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Qué bueno que te sirvieron, Princesa. 

Saludos desde acá hasta allá.


----------



## pejeman

Eso de contestar "así mismo" a la pregunta:

"¿Es verdad que cruzaste Brasil en moto?", para mí es inaudito (1). 

En México lo usual es contestar:

-Así es.

Tanto así, que derivado de la canción _Así_ de María Grever, se acuño la frase popular:

"Así es de María Grever.", 

con la que se acostumbra, coloquialmente, contestar en sentido afirmativo preguntas como la de marras.

http://cancionero.cibermancia.com/autores/grever_maria.php

Nota extra: Estoy en la fábrica y oí sonar el telefóno. contestó el velador y le oí decir (¿qué creen?)

-Así es.

¿Cuál era la pregunta?

-¿Está el Sr. Pejeman?


----------



## UlisesPP

Hola a todos!

Del mismo modo...  Con el mismo sentido de esta frase (sinónimo) yo utilizo la palabra ASIMISMO...
También he visto, en el mismo contexto, escrito de esta forma: ASÍ MISMO...

Entonces, está mal escrito ASÍ MISMO o también se puede escribir de ese modo???...
o, 
ASÍ MISMO significa algo distinto de ASIMISMO???...

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Hidrocálida

Hola:
 el siguiente enlace , creo que ayuda a despejar de manera sencilla todas las dudas:
http://canales.larioja.com/romanpaladino/c13.htm
Saludos


----------



## chicoteco

*"así mismo"  -  "asimismo" cual es la diferencia?  ejemplos*
 
*Objetivo*
Desarrollar mi creatividad y poner en acción todos los conocimientos que he adquirido dentro y fuera de mi carrera,* "así mismo"* o *"asimismo" *pretendo desarrollar mis habilidades técnicas y adquirir experiencia, integrando mis conocimientos, valores y habilidades para desarrollar mi trabajo con la mayor eficiencia y eficacia posible, y darle un valor agregado a mi trabajo, dando lo mejor de mí en mis labores.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Mira lo que dice el DPD:

*asimismo*. *1.* ‘También’: _«Afinaron sus delicados instrumentos las tañedoras de laúd. Comparecieron asimismo las danzarinas, los equilibristas y el narrador de historias fantásticas» _(Moix _Sueño _[Esp. 1986]). Con este sentido, hoy es mayoritaria y preferible la grafía simple _asimismo,_ aunque también se admite la grafía en dos palabras _así mismo:_ _«Le informó así mismo de cuál había sido la causa de la derrota» _(Velasco _Regina_ [Méx. 1987]). La forma simple se escribe sin tilde, por lo que no es correcta la grafía 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_asímismo_.
*2.* La secuencia _así mismo_ puede ser también el resultado de la unión del adverbio de modo _así_ y el adverbio _mismo_ usado con valor enfático. En este caso, cuando el significado de la expresión es claramente modal (‘de la misma forma, de la misma manera’), solo puede escribirse en dos palabras: _«¿Representamos una entidad libre y soberana? ¿Sí? Pues así mismo lo haremos sentir»_ (MtnMoreno _Respuesta_ [Méx. 1994]); _«_—_Hay mucha confusión. Muertos, ahorcados, aplastados por las avalanchas... Los partes son terribles. _—_Cuénteselo así mismo al General»_ (Martínez _Perón _[Arg. 1989]).
*3.* Estas expresiones adverbiales no deben confundirse con la secuencia _a sí mismo,_ formada por la preposición_ a, _el pronombre reflexivo _sí_ y el adjetivo _mismo: «Sonríe mucho, parece gustarse a sí mismo y no tiene complejos»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 1.12.87).



_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Lliure

*Nueva pregunta
Unión de hilos

*​Tienen el mismo uso? Es lo mismo una que otra?
Gracias.


----------



## blasita

> *Asimismo.* ‘También’: _«Afinaron sus delicados instrumentos las tañedoras de laúd. Comparecieron asimismo las danzarinas, los equilibristas y el narrador de historias fantásticas» (Moix Sueño [Esp. 1986]). Con este sentido, *hoy es mayoritaria y preferible la grafía simple **asimismo, aunque también se admite la grafía en dos palabras **así mismo*: «Le informó así mismo de cuál había sido la causa de la derrota» (VelascoRegina [Méx. 1987]). DPD._


Sí con el significado de además o también. Es preferible, según la RAE, escribir 'asimismo'. Saludos.


----------



## cbrena

Lliure said:


> Tienen el mismo uso? Es lo mismo una que otra?
> Gracias.


No, no tienen el mismo uso. Si el significado es "de la misma manera" se escribe separado.



> *2. La secuencia así mismo puede ser también el resultado de la unión del adverbio de modo así y el adverbio mismo usado con valor enfático. En este caso, cuando el significado de la expresión es claramente modal (‘de la misma forma, de la misma manera’), solo puede escribirse en dos palabras: «¿Representamos una entidad libre y soberana? ¿Sí? Pues así mismo lo haremos sentir»(MtnMoreno Respuesta [Méx. 1994]); «—Hay mucha confusión. Muertos, ahorcados, aplastados por las avalanchas... Los partes son terribles. —Cuénteselo así mismo al General» (Martínez Perón [Arg. 1989]).*



Por cierto, bienvenido al foro.


----------



## blasita

cbrena said:


> No, no tienen el mismo uso. Si el significado es "de la misma manera" se escribe separado.



Eso es. Se usan de la misma manera con el significado que yo comenté, pero no con el que tú has destacado. A toda esta información se puede acceder por medio del enlace del DPD que di en mi anterior comentario.

Un saludo.

Edito: la respuesta de Cbrena es más completa porque incluye cuándo no se pueden usar indistintamente.


----------



## Egipto22

En The Free Dictionary, he encontado este ejemplo: así mismo - añade una información nueva  Hemos analizado el problema. Así mismo, podemos pensar una solución. 

Creo que esta explicación sólo es válida para asimismo. Por favor, pueden aclararme, ustedes, al respecto.


----------



## blasita

Hola, Egipto:

El uso de "así mismo" me resulta raro en ese ejemplo. Ni el significado de "también, además" ni el de "de la misma forma/manera" me cuadran ahí. Yo usaría, por ejemplo, "Ahora podemos pensar en una solución". A ver qué piensan los demás.

De todas formas, se dice que "añade una información nueva", luego supongo que se referirá a su uso con el sentido de "también". En tal caso, se puede usar la grafía simple "asimismo", de hecho es más habitual. Pero no tengo nada claro lo que quieren decir.

Un saludo.


----------



## Señor K

gvergara said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo también usaría una sola palabra. _Así mismo_ puede ser correcto en otro contexto (_¿Es verdad que cruzaste Brasil en moto? - *Así mismo* (=Justamente, Exacto, Así y no de otra manera_))



Aunque llego atrasado 10 años para defender a mi compatriota, debo decir que yo también hago la diferencia entre "así mismo" y "asimismo". Para mí son bastantre parecidas, pero no apuntan a lo mismo.

Ya está explicado extensamente el "asimismo" en el hilo, como sinónimo de "también" o "de la misma manera". Lo que yo creo que apuntaba Gvergara cpon el otro significado es a algo como el siguiente ejemplo:

"_- Me contaron que hiciste una grulla de origami. ¿Cómo la hiciste? (toma un trozo de papel y emplieza a plegarlo). ¿Lo doblaste así, así, después aquí y finalmente así?
- *Así mismo* [la hice]._"

O sea, "_de esta manera_".


----------

